# dunns river nurishment yes/no



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen those cheap cans they sell in ordinary shops there made by dunns river and they say NURISHMENT diaganaly on them it says they have 21g protein in them 60g carbs numerues vitamins. are they worth drinking. do you think if it says there is 21g protein in them there will be but am i right in saying it will have little biological value like say whey or casien what do you think guys


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I know the ones you mean I used to drink them when I was at school!!

I dunno the nutrition facts but I remember they were very sweet..

Someone will post up and let you know for sure


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

2 Pints of milk would be just as good I reckon.

I've tried the cans in question, bought for me when on site, and didn't like them


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sugar in a can!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

cheap? there normally marked on them for around 89p when like on promotion a scoop of whey works out cheaper and is better nutritionally. Ok for now and then i wont want to take these regularly though


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mate you'd be better off mixing a bottle of Dragon stout and condensed milk.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

they taste fantastic, but WAYYY too much sugar

so not a good choice

just buy a cheap protein powder, would be cheaper than £1-1.50 a serving


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally I love the chocolate ones, but I try to limit my intake as much as possible


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Close to 70g of simple sugars.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Have drunk it out of desperation for a pwo when supps have run out, but im ecto-meso type so it wont really matter for me anyway, but not the best option tbh.


----------

